# Trimix injection URO



## Karyzmagirl

What HCPCS code should be used for Trimix injection via CPT 54235 Inj. Corpora Cavernosa?? This is a three-drug cocktail of alprostadil, papaverine, and phentolamine. Please advice...


----------



## dsheets07

*Trimix coding*

Billing for Trimix injection (which may not be covered by insurance carriers) depending on diagnosis.  J0270, J2760, J2440 along with your procedure for the injection 54235.


----------

